# job opportunites



## Ginger7211 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about job opportunites hauling rec vehicles. I am interested but do not know how to go about it.


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 9, 2004)

job opportunites

there are a number of contract services that you could turn up with an internet search.  Also contact manufacturers as some of them use their own pool of drivers.


----------

